
What We Are Seeing - brlewis
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/10/what-we-are-seeing.html
======
brlewis
Note to self: Do Fred a favor and don't submit his posts too early in the
morning. This is not the first good and relevant post of his I've
inadvertently buried.

